# PunterAssist



## PunterAssist (Jan 13, 2013)

*Starting Balance:* £1,000



Italian Serie A - *Udinese v Fiorentina* - Both Teams To Score - 1.8 (Bet365)

*Stake:* £50



English Premier League - *Arsenal v Man City* - Both Teams To Score - 1.62 (Ladbrokes)

*Stake:* £50


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 18, 2013)

Udinese 3-1 Fiorentina
Arsenal 0-2 Man City

*Balance*: £990


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 18, 2013)

*Balance*: £990

English Championship - *Leicester v Middlesbrough* - Both Team To Score - 1.67 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £50

English Championship - *Watford v Huddersfield* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.73 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £50


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck with your bets


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 19, 2013)

*Balance*: £990

German Bundesliga - *Bayer Leverkusen v Eintracht Frankfurt* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.62 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £50

English Premier League - *Tottenham v Manchester United* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.67 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £50


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 25, 2013)

Bayer Leverkusen 3-1 Eintracht Frankfurt
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester United
Leicester 1-0 Middlesbrough
Watford 4-0 Huddersfield

*Balance*: £958


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 25, 2013)

*Balance*: £958

Italian Serie A - *Lazio v Chievo* - Lazio to win & over 2.5 match goals - 2.62 (bet365)
*Stake*: £48

German Bundesliga - *Eintracht Frankfurt v Hoffenheim* - Eintracht Frankfurt to win & over 2.5 match goals - 2.8 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £48

German Bundesliga - *Hannover v Wolfsburg* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.73 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £96


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 27, 2013)

Lazio 0-1 Chievo
Eintracht Frankfurt 2-1 Hoffenheim
Hannover 2-1 Wolfsburg

*Balance*: £1,066


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 29, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,066

English Premier League – *Stoke v Wigan* – Stoke to win ‘Draw No Bet’ – 1.53 (BoyleSports)
*Stake*: £53

English Premier League – *Man Utd v Southampton* – Robin Van Persie to score anytime – 1.62 (BoyleSports)
*Stake*: £53

English Championship – *Bristol City v Watford* - Watford to win & over 2.5 goals to be scored in match – 2.8 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £53


----------



## PunterAssist (Jan 30, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,066

English Premier League – *Arsenal v Liverpool* – Arsenal to win or draw – 1.36 (BoyleSports)
*Stake*: £53

Spanish Copa Del Ray – *Real Madrid v Barcelona* – Both Teams To Score – 1.4 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £106


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 1, 2013)

Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
Real Madrid 1-1 Barcelona
Stoke 2-2 Wigan
Man Utd 2-1 Southampton
Bristol City 2-0 Watford

*Balance*: £1,022


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 1, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,022

Italian Serie A - *Fiorentina v Parma* - Both Teams To Score - 1.91 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £102

Italian Serie A - *Torino v Sampdoria* - Torino to win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.53 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £51

English Championship - *Derby v Huddersfield* - Derby to win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.33 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £51

English Premier League - *Newcastle v Chelsea* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.73 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £51


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 4, 2013)

Fiorentina 2-0 Parma
Torino 0-0 Sampdoria
Derby 3-0 Huddersfield
Newcastle 3-2 Chelsea

*Balance*: £975


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 4, 2013)

*Balance*: £975

International Friendly - *Netherlands v Italy* - Italy to win or draw - 1.75 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £48

International Friendly - *Spain v Uruguay* - Spain to win - 1.67 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £48


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 8, 2013)

Netherlands 1-1 Italy
Spain 3-1 Uruguay

*Balance*: £1,043


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 8, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,043

English Championship - *Watford v Crystal Palace* - Watford to win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.53 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £52

German Bundesliga - *Stuttgart v Werder Bremen* - Both Teams To Score - 1.5 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £52

German Bundesliga - *Hannover v Hoffenheim* - Hanover to win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.62 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £52


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 8, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,043

English Premier League - *Tottenham v Newcastle* - Both Teams To Score - 1.67 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £52

English Premier League - *Aston Villa v West Ham* - Under 2.5 Goals - 1.85 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £52


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 9, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,043

German Bundesliga - *Bayern Munich v Schalke* - Bayern Munich -1 - 1.67 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £52


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 12, 2013)

Bayern Munich 4-0 Schalke
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2-1 West Ham
Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace
Stuttgart 1-4 Werder Bremen
Hannover 1-0 Hoffenheim

*Balance*: £1,119


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,119

Champions League - *Celtic v Juventus* - Under 2.5 Goals - 1.73 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £55

Champions League - *Real Madrid v Man Utd* - Both Teams To Score - 1.7 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £55


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 15, 2013)

Celtic 0-3 Juventus
Real Madrid 1-1 Man Utd

*Balance*: £1,103


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 15, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,103

German Bundesliga - *Bayer Leverkusen v Augsburg* - Bayer Leverkusen to win - 1.53 (William Hill)
*Stake*: £55

English Championship - *Derby v Wolverhampton* - Derby to win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.45 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £55

French Ligue 1 - *Reims v St Etienne* - Under 2.5 Goals - 1.57 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £55


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 18, 2013)

Bayer Leverkusen 2-1 Augsburg
Derby 0-0 Wolverhampton
Reims 1-1 St Etienne:

*Balance*: £1,164


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 18, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,164

Champions League - *Arsenal v Bayern Munich* - Exactly 2 or 3 Goals to be scored in the match - 2.0 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £58

English Championship - *Crystal Palace v Bristol City* - Crystal Palace to win - 1.67 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £58

English Championship - *Leicester v Charlton* - Leicester to win - 1.57 (Bet 365)
*Stake*: £58


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 23, 2013)

Arsenal 1-3 Bayern Munich
Crystal Palace 2-1 Bristol City
Leicester 1-2 Charlton

*Balance*: £1,087


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 23, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,087

English Premier League - *Man City v Chelsea* - Both Teams To Score - 1.7 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £54

English Premier League - *Queens Park Rangers* v Manchester United - Manchester United to keep a clean sheet - 2.45 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £54

English Championship - *Bristol City v Barnsley* - Both Teams To Score - 1.73 (BetVitor)
*Stake*: £54

English Championship - *Peterborough United v Birmingham* - Both Teams To Score - 1.57 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £54

English Championship - *Watford v Derby* - Watford To Win - 1.8 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £54

English Championship - *Middlesbrough v Millwall* - Middlesbrough To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.53 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £54


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 26, 2013)

Man City 2-0 Chelsea
Queens Park Rangers 0-2 Manchester United
Bristol City 5-3 Barnsley
Peterborough United 0-2 Birmingham
Watford 2-1 Derby
Middlesbrough 1-2 Millwall

*Balance*: £1,086


----------



## PunterAssist (Feb 26, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,086

Spanish Copa Del Ray – *Barcelona v Real Madrid* – Both Teams To Score – 1.44 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £108

German DFB Pokal - *Bayern Munich v Borussia Dortmund* – Both Teams To Score – 1.73 (Bet365)
*Stake*: 54

Dutch Eredivisie - *Vitesse Arnhem v FC Utrecht* – Both Teams To Score – 1.57 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £54

English Championship – *Wolves v Watford* – Watford To Win ‘Draw No Bet’ – 1.67 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £54


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 2, 2013)

Barcelona 1-3 Real Madrid
Bayern Munich 1-0 Borussia Dortmund
Vitesse Arnhem 2-0 FC Utrecht
Wolves 1-1 Watford

*Balance*: £1,026


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 2, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,026

English Premier League – *Tottenham v Arsenal* – Both Teams To Score – 1.55 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £102

English Premier League – *Swansea v Newcastle* – Both Teams To Score – 1.7 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £102

Dutch Eredivisie – *ADO Den Haag v Heracles* – Both Teams To Score – 1.53 (StanJames)
*Stake*: £102


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 4, 2013)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
Swansea 1-0 Newcastle
ADO Den Haag 3-1 Heracles

*Balance*: £1,034


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 4, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,034

Champions League - *Man Utd v Real Madrid* - Both Teams To Score - 1.5 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £103

Europa League - *Tottenham v Inter Milan* - Both teams To Score - 2.0 (StanJames)
*Stake*: £103


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 8, 2013)

Man Utd 1-2 Real Madrid
Tottenham 3-0 Inter Milan

*Balance*: £983


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 8, 2013)

*Balance*: £983

English Championship - *Watford v Blackpool* - Watford to win - 1.83 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £98

Dutch Eredivisie - *Heerenveen v PSV Eindhoven* - Both Teams To Score - 1.44 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £98


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 9, 2013)

Watford 1-2 Blackpool
Heerenveen 2-1 PSV Eindhoven

*Balance*: £929


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 9, 2013)

*Balance*: £929

Dutch Eredivisie - *Roda v Feyenoord* - Both Teams To Score - 1.57 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £93

English FA Cup - *Man Utd v Chelsea* - Both Teams To Score - 1.67 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £93


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 12, 2013)

Roda 0-1 Feyenoord
Man Utd 2-2 Chelsea

*Balance*: £898


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 12, 2013)

*Balance*: £898

Champions League - *Barcelona v AC Milan* - Barcelona to win & 3 or 4 total goals in the match - 2.8 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £57


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 13, 2013)

Barcelona 4-0 AC Milan

*Balance*: £1,000


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 14, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,000

Europa League - *Chelsea v Steaua Bucharest* - Chelsea To Qualify For The Next Round - 1.75 (William Hill)
*Stake*: £100


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 15, 2013)

Chelsea 3-1 Steaua Bucharest

*Balance*: £1,075


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 15, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,075

Spanish La Liga - *Sevilla v Zaragoza* - Sevilla To Win - 1.44 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £107


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 18, 2013)

Sevilla 4-0 Zaragoza

*Balance*: £1,122


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 22, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,122

World Cup Qualification - *France v Spain* - Both Teams To Score - 1.98 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £112


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 29, 2013)

France 0-1 Spain

*Balance*: £1,010


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 29, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,010

Dutch Eredivisie - *Heracles v AZ Alkmaar* - Both Teams To Score - 1.44 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £101

Dutch Eredivisie - *Roda v PSV Eindhoven* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.4 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £101

English FA Cup - *Chelsea v Man Utd* - Both Teams To Score - 1.55 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £101


----------



## PunterAssist (Mar 30, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,010

Spanish La Liga - *Zaragoza v Real Madrid* - Real Madrid To Win - 1.44 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £101


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 1, 2013)

Heracles v AZ Alkmaar
Roda v PSV Eindhoven
Chelsea v Man Utd
Zaragoza v Real Madrid

*Balance*: £893


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 1, 2013)

*Balance*: £893

Irish Premier League - *UCD v Sligo Rovers* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.73 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £89

English Championship - *Middlesbrough v Peterborough* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.8 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £89


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 4, 2013)

UCD 0-3 Sligo Rovers
Middlesbrough 0-0 Peterborough

*Balance*: £869


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 4, 2013)

*Balance*: £869

Europa League - *Benfica v Newcastle* - Benfica To Win - 1.5 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £87


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 4, 2013)

Benfica 3-1 Newcastle

*Balance*: £913


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 5, 2013)

*Balance*: £913

English Premier League - *Liverpool v West Ham* - Liverpool To Win and over 2.5 goals to be scored in match - 1.9 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £91

English Premier League - *Chelsea v Sunderland* - Chelsea To Win and over 2.5 goals to be scored in match - 2.0 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £91

English Premier League - *Reading v Southampton* - Both Teams To Score - 1.62 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £91

English Championship - *Crystal Palace v Barnsley* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.85 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £91

Spanish La Liga - *Barcelona v Mallorca* - Barcelona To Win and over 3.5 goals to be scored in the match - 2.05 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £91

German Bundesliga - *Bayer Leverkusen v Wolfsburg* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.67 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £91

Italian Serie A - *Juventus v Pescara* - Juventus To Win and 3 or 4 total goals in the match - 2.4 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £91

Dutch Eredivisie - *Willem v PSV Eindhoven* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.4 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £91


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 8, 2013)

Liverpool 0-0 West Ham
Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Reading 0-2 Southampton
Crystal Palace 0-0 Barnsley
Barcelona 5-0 Mallorca
Bayer Leverkusen 1-1 Wolfsburg
Juventus 2-1 Pescara
Willem 1-3 PSV Eindhoven

*Balance*: £900


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 8, 2013)

*Balance*: £900

English Premier League - *Man Utd v Man City* - Phil Jones To Be Booked - 4.0 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £45


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 9, 2013)

Man Utd 1-2 Man City

*Balance*: £855


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 9, 2013)

*Balance*: £855

Champions League - *Borussia Dortmund v Malaga* - Borussia Dortmund To Win - 1.4 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £85


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 9, 2013)

Borussia Dortmund 3-2 Malaga

*Balance*: £889


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 13, 2013)

*Balance*: £889

German Bundesliga - *Greuther Furth v Borussia Dortmund* - Borussia Dortmund To Win - 1.5 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £89

Dutch Eredivisie - *Roda v Vitesse* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.62 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £89


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 13, 2013)

Greuther Furth 1-6 Borussia Dortmund
Roda 3-3 Vitesse

*Balance*: £989


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 14, 2013)

*Balance*: £989

Dutch Eredivisie - *Heerenveen v Willem* - Heerenveen To Win and Over 2.5 Goals - 1.62 (William Hill)
*Stake*: £99


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 14, 2013)

Heerenveen 3-2 Willem

*Balance*: £1,050


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 19, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,050

Dutch Eredivisie - *AZ Alkmaar v PSV Eindhoven* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.47 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £105

German Bundesliga - *Bayer Leverkusen v Hoffenheim* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.67 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £105


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 20, 2013)

AZ Alkmaar 1-3 PSV Eindhoven
Bayer Leverkusen 5-0 Hoffenheim

*Balance*: £1,170


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 22, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,170

Champions League - *Bayern Munich v Barcelona* - Bayern Munich To Win Or Draw 'Double Chance' - 1.37 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £117

Champions League - *Borussia Dortmund v Real Madrid* - Both Teams To Score - 1.57 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £117

Europa League - *Basel v Chelsea* - Over 1.5 Goals - 1.33 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £117


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 26, 2013)

Bayern Munich 4-0 Barcelona
Borussia Dortmund 4-1 Real Madrid
Basel 1-2 Chelsea

*Balance*: £1,319

Facebook


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 26, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,319

Dutch Eredivisie - *Vitesse v Willem* - Vitesse To Win & Over 2.5 Goals - 1.55 (William Hill)
*Stake*: £132

German Bundesliga - *Bayer Leverkusen v Werder Bremen*- Over 2.5 Goals - 1.47 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £132

Facebook


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 28, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,319

Italian Serie A - *AC Milan v Catania* - AC Milan -1 'Asian Handicap' - 1.40 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £132

Facebook


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 29, 2013)

AC Milan 4-2 Catania
Vitesse 3-1 Willem
Bayer Leverkusen 1-0 Werder Bremen

*Balance*: £1,312


----------



## PunterAssist (May 3, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,312

Dutch Eredivisie - *Heracles v Twente* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.44 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £131

Dutch Eredivisie - *PSV Eindhoven v NEC Nijmegen* - Over 3.5 Goals - 1.57 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £131

Facebook


----------



## PunterAssist (May 10, 2013)

Heracles 1-1 Twente
PSV Eindhoven 4-2 NEC Nijmegen

*Balance*: £1,256

English Premier League - *Manchester United v Swansea* - Manchester United -1 'European Handicap' - 1.8 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £125

English Premier League - *Stoke v Tottenham* - Tottenham To Win - 1.91 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £125

Italian Serie A - *Napoli v Siena* - Napoli To Win & Over 2.5 Goals - 1.67 (William Hill)
*Stake*: £125

Dutch Eredivisie - *Roda v Heerenveen* - Over 3.5 Goals - 2.2 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £125

Italian Serie A - *Parma v Bologna* - Exactly 2 or 3 Goals In The Match - 2.0 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £64

English Premier League - *Everton v West Ham* - Exactly 2 or 3 Goals In The Match - 2.0 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £64


----------



## PunterAssist (May 12, 2013)

Manchester United 2-1 Swansea
Stoke 1-2 Tottenham
Napoli 2-1 Siena
Roda 1-0 Heerenveen
Parma 0-2 Bologna
Everton 2-0 West Ham

*Balance*: £1,332

Facebook


----------



## PunterAssist (May 15, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,332

Europa League Final - *Benfica v Chelsea* - Exactly 2 or 3 Total Goals In The Match - 1.95 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £66


----------



## PunterAssist (May 17, 2013)

Benfica 1-2 Chelsea

*Balance*: £1,395


----------



## PunterAssist (May 17, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,395

English Premier League - *Newcastle v Arsenal* - Arsenal To Score Over 1.5 Goals - 1.57 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £139 

English Premier League - *Liverpool v Queens Park Rangers* - Liverpool To Win & Daniel Sturridge To Score Anytime - 1.9 (Betfred)
*Stake*: £70

English Premier League - *Tottenham v Sunderland* -  Tottenham To Win & Both Teams To Score - 2.80 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £70

English Premier League - *Chelsea v Everton* - Exactly 2 or 3 Goals To Be Scored In The Match - 2.05 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £70

French Ligue 1 - *Reims v Lorient* - Exactly 2 or 3 Goals To Be Scored In The Match - 2.0 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £70

Spanish Primera Liga - *Levante v Rayo Vallecano* - Exactly 2 or 3 Goals To Be Scored In The Match - 2.0 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £70

Spanish Primera Liga - *Getafe v Valencia* - Valencia To Win - 1.83 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £70

Facebook


----------



## PunterAssist (May 22, 2013)

Newcastle 0-1 Arsenal 
Liverpool 1-0 Queens Park Rangers
Tottenham 1-0 Sunderland
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Reims 1-0 Lorient
Levante 2-3 Rayo Vallecano
Getafe 0-1 Valencia

*Balance*: £1,108


----------



## PunterAssist (May 22, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,108

Norwegian Tippeligaen - *Brann v Sarpsborg* - Brann To Win - 1.67 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £110

USA MLS - *Dallas v San Jose Earthquakes* - Dallas To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.65 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £110

Spanish Primera Division - *Real Sociedad v Real Madrid* - Over 2.5 Goals - 1.45 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £110


----------



## PunterAssist (May 23, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,108

Swedish Allsvenskan - *Elfsborg v Brommapojkarna* - Elfsborg -1, -1.5 'Asian Handicap' - 1.675 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £110


----------



## PunterAssist (May 23, 2013)

Elfsborg 6-0 Brommapojkarna

*Balance*: £1,182


----------



## PunterAssist (May 25, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,182

Club Friendly - *Manchester City v Chelsea* - Manchester City To Win - 2.50 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £60


----------



## PunterAssist (May 26, 2013)

Manchester City 5-3 Chelsea

*Balance*: £1,272


----------



## PunterAssist (May 26, 2013)

Brann 3-1 Sarpsborg
Dallas 1-0 San Jose Earthquakes
Real Sociedad 3-3 Real Madrid

*Balance*: £1,467


----------



## PunterAssist (May 27, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,467

English Championship - *Crystal Palace v Watford* - Watford To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.67 (StanJames)
*Stake*: £146


----------



## PunterAssist (May 27, 2013)

Crystal Palace 0-0 Watford (Normal Time Only)

*Balance*: £1,467


----------



## PunterAssist (May 30, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,467

Swedish Allsvenskan - *Norrkoping v AIK* - Both Teams To Score - 1.67 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £146


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 1, 2013)

Norrkoping 0-1 AIK

*Balance:* £1,321


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 1, 2013)

*Balance:* £1,321

Spanish Primera Division - *Sevilla v Valencia* - Valencia To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.57 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £132

Spanish Primera Division - *Real Madrid v Osasuna* - Real Madrid -1, -1.5 Asian Handicap - 1.575 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £132

Swedish Allsvenskan - *Helsingborg v Atvidaberg* - Helsingborg To Win - 1.5 (Betvictor)
*Stake*: £66


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 4, 2013)

Sevilla 4-3 Valencia
Real Madrid 4-2 Osasuna
Helsingborg 3-0 Atvidaberg

*Balance*: £1,298


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 4, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,298

USA NBA - *Indiana Pacers At Miami Heat* - Miami Heat To Win The 3rd Quarter - 1.62 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £129


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 4, 2013)

Indiana Pacers 18 -24  Miami Heat (3rd Quarter)

*Balance*: £1,378


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 7, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,378

World Cup Qualifier - *Belgium v Serbia* - Belgium To Win - 1.57 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £69


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 7, 2013)

Belgium 2-1 Serbia

*Balance*: £1,417


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 8, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,417

NBA Finals - *San Antonio Spurs at Miami Heat (Game 2)* - Miami Heat To Win - 1.43 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £141


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 8, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,417

International Friendly - *Spain v Haiti* - Spain To Win 'To Nil' - 1.62 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £70


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 9, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,417

Roland Garros - *Rafael Nadal v David Ferrer* - Winning Margin 5, 6 or 7 games - 2.38 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £70


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 10, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,417

NBA Finals - *San Antonio Spurs at Miami Heat (Game 2)* - Miami Heat / Miami Heat (HT/FT) - 1.8 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £141


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 10, 2013)

Spain 2-1 Haiti
Rafael Nadal v David Ferrer - Winning Margin 10 Games
Miami Heat 103-84 San Antonio Spurs (Game 2) (Half Time: Miami Heat 50-45 San Antonio Spurs)

*Balance:* £1,450


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 11, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,450

USA NBA - *Miami Heat At San Antonio Spurs (Game 3)* - LeBron James Total Points Under 26.5 - 1.91 (William Hill)
*Stake*: £72


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 12, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,450

International Friendly - *Spain v Rep of Ireland* - Spain To Win At Half Time & Full Time - 1.8 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £72


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 12, 2013)

Miami Heat At San Antonio Spurs (Game 3) - LeBron James Total Points 15
Spain 2-0 Rep of Ireland (HT: Spain 0-0 Rep of Ireland)

*Balance*: £1,444


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 12, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,444

European U21 Championship - *Spain v Holland* - Holland To Score A Goal - 1.4 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £72


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 13, 2013)

Spain 3-0 Holland

*Balance*: £1,372


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 13, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,372

USA NBA - *Miami Heat at San Antonio Spurs (Game 4)* - LeBron James Total Points Under 26 - 2.0 (Boylesports)
*Stake*: £137


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 14, 2013)

USA NBA - Miami Heat at San Antonio Spurs (Game 4) - LeBron James Total Points 33

*Balance*: £1,235


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 14, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,235

Irish Premier League - *Sligo Rovers v UCD* - Sligo Rovers To Win & Over 2.5 Goals - 1.6 (William Hill)
*Stake*: £123

International Confederations Cup - *Mexico v Italy* - Italy To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.62 (Boylesports)
*Stake*: £123


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 16, 2013)

Sligo Rovers 5-2 UCD
Mexico 1-2 Italy

*Balance*: £1,385


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 18, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,385

USA NBA - *San Antonio Spurs at Miami Heat (Game 6)* - Miami Heat -7.5 points - 1.95 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £138


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 18, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,385

USA NBA - *San Antonio Spurs at Miami Heat (Game 6)* - Dwayne Wade Total Points over 20 - 1.83 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £138


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 18, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,385

U21 European Championship - *Spain v Italy* - Spain To Win - 1.75 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £69

U21 European Championship - *Spain v Italy* - Exactly 2 or 3 Total Goals In The Match - 1.95 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £69


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 19, 2013)

Spain 4-2 Italy
Miami 103 - 100 San Antonio - Wade 14 points

*Balance*: £1,092


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 19, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,092

International Confederations Cup - *Brazil v Mexico* - Brazil To Win - 1.36 (BetVictor)
Swedish Allsvenskan - *Elfsborg v Gefle* - Elfsborg To Win - 1.44 (BetVictor)

*Stake*: £109 Double @ 1.96


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 19, 2013)

-


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 19, 2013)

Brazil 2-0 Mexico
Elfsborg 0-0 Gefle

*Balance*: £983


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 19, 2013)

*Balance*: £983

International Confederations Cup - *Italy v Japan* - Italy To Win - 1.75 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £196


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 20, 2013)

Italy 4-3 Japan

*Balance*: £1,130


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 21, 2013)

*Balance*: £1,130

USA NBA - *San Antonio Spurs at Miami Heat* - Total Points Over 187.5 - 1.91 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £226


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 21, 2013)

Miami 95-88 San Antonio

*Balance*: £904


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 21, 2013)

*Japan v Mexico*

The two sides meet in the Confederations cup at Estadio Governador to decided third position in Group A. Both sides have lost their opening games however Japan scored 3 goals against a good Italian team and were unlucky not to get something out of the match after hitting the woodwork 3 times however neither can catch Brazil and Italy after they won their opening games. Japan can be forgiven for their poor performance against Brazil in the opening match having played a world cup qualifier a few days before flying to Brazil and the jet lag clearly affected them in the second half. Generally Japan is very strong in defense and Mexico have failed to score in 6 of their last 10 match.

Japan did really well to win the 2011 Asia Cup, while excellent performances in the 2014 World Cup qualifiers saw them secure their berth at the tournament finals before anyone else.

Mexico have won only 1 games in their last 11 in all competitions in a run that included some very weak South American opposition. While Japan have only won 5 from their last 11 their opposition has been of a stronger calibre and Japans performances have been of a higher quality and they have a battling team mentality against a Mexican team that rely too heavily on Manchester United's Javier Hernandez whose style of play does not adapt well to Mexico's deep lying counter attacking style and in this competition he has had to drop back to get the ball which negates his effective goal poaching style in the opposition box.

I expect this to happen again as Japan are a very energetic team and will push Mexico back with their speed and top quality ball control.

Probable Japan starting line-up (4-2-3-1): Kawashima – Uchida, Konno, Yoshida, Nagatomo – Endo, Hosogai – Okazaki, Honda, Kagawa – Maeda.

Probable Mexico starting line-up (4-2-3-1): Corona – Mier, Rodriguez, Moreno, Salcido – Torrado, Herrera – Barrera, Dos Santos, Guardado – Hernandez.

International Confederations Cup - *Japan v Mexico* - Japan To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.91 BetVictor / Coral / William Hill

Stake: £180


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 21, 2013)

*Balance*: £904

Norwegian Tippeligean - *Sarpsborg 08 v Start* - Both Teams To Score - 1.53 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £180

Norwegian Tippeligean - *Rosenborg v Stromsgodset* - Both Teams To Score - 1.57 (Stan James)
*Stake*: £180


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 28, 2013)

Rosenborg 1-0 Stromsgodset
Sarpsborg 2-1 Start
Japan 1-2 Mexico

*Balance*: £639


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 28, 2013)

*Balance*: £639

Irish Premier League - *UCD v Cork City* - Both Teams To Score - 1.62 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £128


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 29, 2013)

UCD 3-0 Cork City

*Balance*: £511

Norwegian Tippeligaen - *Brann v Sandnes* - Brann To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.29
Norwegian Tippeligaen - *Stromsgodset v Tromso* - Stromsgodset To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.25
Swedish Allsvenskan - *AIK v Mjallby* - AIK To Win 'Draw No Bet' - 1.22
USA MLS - *Philadelphia v Dallas* - over 1.5 goals - 1.25

*Stake*: £102


----------



## PunterAssist (Jun 30, 2013)

*Balance*: £511

International Confederations Cup - *Brazil v Spain* - Brazil To Get Most Booking Points - 2.2 (Ladbrokes)
*Stake*: £102

*Yellow card = 10 points, Red Card = 25 points


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 3, 2013)

Brann 6-1 Sandnes
Stromsgodset 3-1 Tromso
AIK 0-0 Mjallby
Philadelphia 2-2 Dallas
Brazil 0-45 Spain

*Balance*: £513

U20 World Cup - *Colombia U20 v South Korea U20* - Colombia U20 To Win - 1.8 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £102


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 4, 2013)

Colombia U20 1-1 South Korea U20

*Balance*: £411

Europa League Qualifier - *TROMSØ v CELJE* - TROMSØ -1.5 Asian Handicap @ 1.825 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £82


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 5, 2013)

TROMSØ 1-2 CELJE

*Balance*: £329

USA MLS - *Dallas v Chivas* - Dallas -1.0 Asian Handicap @ 1.6 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £65


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 6, 2013)

Dallas 0-0 Chivas

*Balance*: £264

Norwegian Tippeligean - *Aalesund v Sogndal* - Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.7 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £53

U20 World Cup - *France U20 v Uzbekistan U20* - France U20 To Win @ 1.36 (Paddy Power)
U20 World Cup - *Ghana U20 v Chile U20* - Ghana U20 'Draw No Bet' @2.1 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £53 Double


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 8, 2013)

Aalesund 2-2 Sogndal
France U20 4-0 Uzbekistan U20
Ghana U20 2-2 Chile U20

*Balance*: £320

U20 World Cup - *Uruguay U20 v Iraq U20* - Uruguay U20 To Win & Over 2.5 Goals @ 2.75 (Bet365)
*Stake*: £64

U20 World Cup - *France U20 v Ghana U20* - Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.62 (BoyleSports)
*Stake*: £64

U20 World Cup - *France U20 v Ghana U20* - Ghana To Win +2 Goals @ 1.44 (Paddy Power)
*Stake*: £64


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 8, 2013)

*Balance*: £320

Japanese J League - *Omiya Ardija v Nagoya Grampus* - Omiya Ardija To Win 'Draw No Bet' @ 1.53 (BetVictor)
Japanese J League - *Urawa Red Diamonds v FC Tokyo* - Over 1.5 Goals - 1.25 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £64 Double


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 14, 2013)

Omiya Ardija 2-1 Nagoya Grampus
Urawa Red Diamonds 2-2 FC Tokyo
Uruguay U20 1-1 Iraq U20
France U20 2-1 Ghana U20

*Balance*: £382


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 14, 2013)

*Balance*: £382

*Vancouver Whitecaps v Chicago Fire*

*Vancouver Whitecaps:*
Season Form: 8-5-5 - Goals Scored 29, Goals Conceded 25
Home Form: 6-3-0 - Goals Scored 20, Goals Conceded 11
Recent Form: 4-1-1 - Goals Scored 13, Goals Conceded 8

*Chicago Fire:*
Season Form: 6-3-8 - Goals Scored 19, Goals Conceded 25
Away Form: 1-2-4 - Goals Scored 4, Goals Conceded 11
Recent Form: 3-1-2 - Goals Scored 9, Goals Conceded 8

USA MLS - *Vancouver Whitecaps v Chicago Fire* - Over 2.0 Asian Goal Line @ 1.425 Bet365

*Stake*: £76


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 16, 2013)

Vancouver Whitecaps 3-1 Chicago Fire

*Balance*: £414


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 27, 2013)

*Balance*: £414

Norwegian Tippeligean - *Aalesund v Sandnes* - Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.57 (BetVictor)
*Stake*: £83


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 27, 2013)

Aalesund 2-3 Sandnes

*Balance*: £461


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 27, 2013)

*Balance*: £461

USA MLS - *New York v Real Salt Lake* - New York 'Draw No Bet' @ 1.36 (BetVictor)
USA MLS - *Vancouver Whitecaps FC v Philadelphia Union* - Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.25 (BetVictor)

*Stake*: £92 @ 1.7 Double


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 29, 2013)

New York 4-3 Real Salt Lake
Vancouver Whitecaps FC 0-1 Philadelphia Union

*Balance*: £369


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 29, 2013)

*Balance*: £369

Club Friendly - *Hallescher FC v Hannover 96* - Hannover To Win At Half-Time & Full-Time @ 1.73 (Paddy Power)

*Stake*: £74


----------



## PunterAssist (Jul 30, 2013)

Hallescher FC 0-1 Hannover 96 (0-0 @ HT)

*Balance*: £295

Japanese J-League - *Nagoya Grampus v Kashima Antlers* - Over 2.5,3.0 Asian Goal Line @ 2.0 (Bet365)

Japanese J-League - *Shimizu S-Pulse v FC Tokyo* - Over 2.0 Asian Goal Line @ 1.35 (Bet365)

Japanese J-League - *Kawasaki Frontale v Shonan Bellmare* - Kawasaki Frontale -1 Asian Handicap @ 1.625 (Bet365)

*Stake*: £59 Treble @ 4.39


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 2, 2013)

Nagoya Grampus 3-1 Kashima Antlers
Shimizu S-Pulse v FC Tokyo
Kawasaki Frontale v Shonan Bellmare

*Balance*: £236

Champions Cup - *Real Madrid v LA Galaxy* - Real Madrid -1.5, 2 Asian Handicap @ 1.55 (Bet365)

*Stake*: £47


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 3, 2013)

Real Madrid 3-1 LA Galaxy

*Balance*: £249

Japanese J-League - *Kashiwa Reysol v Sagan Tosu* - Over 2.5, 3 Asian Goal Line @ 1.675 (Bet365)

Japanese J-League - *Kashima Antlers v Omiya Ardija* - Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.75 (Bet365)

Japanese J-League - *Jubilo Iwata v Nagoya Grampus* - Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.775 (Bet365)

Swedish Allsvenskanliga - *Atvidabergs FF v Gefle* - Atvidabergs To Win @ 1.72 (Bet365)

*Stake*: £16.60 "Lucky 15"


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 7, 2013)

Kashiwa Reysol 2-1 Sagan Tosu
Kashima Antlers 1-0 Omiya Ardija
Jubilo Iwata 2-3 Nagoya Grampus
Atvidabergs FF 1-1 Gefle

*Balance*: £91

Champions Cup - *Real Madrid v Chelsea* - Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.6 (Ladbrokes)
English League Cup - *Leeds v Chesterfield* - Leeds To Win 'Draw No Bet' @ 1.22 (Ladbrokes)
Champions League - *Zulte Waregem v PSV Eindhoven* - Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.2 (Ladbrokes)

*Stake*: 3 x £30 Doubles


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 10, 2013)

Real Madrid 3-1 Chelsea
Leeds 2-1 Chesterfield
Zulte Waregem 0-3 PSV Eindhoven

*Balance*: £161

Japanese J-League - *Nagoya Grampus v Urawa Red Diamonds* - Over 2.5, 3 Asian Goal Line @ 1.775 (Bet365)
Japanese J-League - *Sanfrecce Hiroshima v Jubilo Iwata* - Sanfrecce Hiroshima 'Draw No Bet' @ 1.36 (Bet365)
Japanese J-League - *Kawasaki Frontale v FC Tokyo* - Over 2.0 Asian Goal Line @ 1.225 (Bet365)

*Stake*: 3 x £53 Doubles


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 18, 2013)

Nagoya Grampus 2-0 Urawa Red Diamonds
Sanfrecce Hiroshima 2-1 Jubilo Iwata
Kawasaki Frontale 2-2 FC Tokyo

*Balance*: £90

English Premier League - *Crystal Palace v Tottenham* - Tottenham To Win 'Draw No Bet' @ 1.33 (Stan James)
English Premier League - *Chelsea v Hull* - Chelsea To Win @ 1.2 (Stan James)
Norwegian Tippeligaen - *Tromso v Aalesund* - Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.18 (Stan James)
Norwegian Tippeligaen - *Sarpsborg v Sogndal* - Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.2 (Stan James)

*Stake*: 4 x £22 Trebles @ 1.85 (Stan James)


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 31, 2013)

Crystal Palace 0-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-0 Hull
Tromso 1-2 Aalesund
Sarpsborg 0-1 Sogndal

Balance: £43

English League One - Peterborough v Crawley - Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.62 (Ladbrokes)
French Ligue 1 - PSG v Guingamp - PSG To Win @ 1.2 (Ladbrokes)
German Bundesliga - Schalke 04 v Bayer Leverkusen - Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.18 (Ladbrokes)

Stake: 3 x £14.33 Doubles (Ladbrokes)


----------



## PunterAssist (Aug 31, 2013)

Peterborough 0-2 Crawley
PSG 2-0 Guingamp
Schalke 04 2-0 Bayer Leverkusen

Balance £20

English Premier League - Arsenal v Tottenham - Tottenham -0.5 Asian Cards @ 1.825 (Bet365)
English Premier League - Liverpool v Man Utd - Exactly 2 or 3 Goals In The Match @ 2.0 (Bet365)
English Premier League - West Brom v Swansea - No Goal Before Minute 28 @ 1.83 (Bet365)

Stake: 3 x £6.66 Doubles


----------

